# Was I right to assume this?



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m a beauty TM who usually works mornings.

A couple weeks ago I noticed something strange happened with the morning  HBA team members. Usually they come in staggered: one at 9am, then another at 10, and another at 11.

One Friday morning a couple weeks ago, they come in as usual and were all 3 told they were late and supposed to be in at 8.

All of them were very confused and told me they swore they checked their schedule. One of them even said it seems as if they schedule had been changed because she wrote in down as her usual time at 10 and said she also checked Kronos the previous day as well.

It just so happens that morning we had a visit.
I was shooting my 1 for 1 a little passed 8 am and i heard our leader talking to the visitors saying “Our hba is supposed to be here by now. Don’t know where she is.” 

All three of them were marked as late. 


I’m sorry but I’m not buying this. I believe the schedule was changed last minute and those people affected were not notified yet they took the blame because that’s looks better to the visitors rather than leaders not paying attention to coverage.

You can’t honestly tell me 3 hba people were sincerely late on the same day.

I said something to the gm leader that morning about how I found it weird because they usually don’t come in until later. She admitted that extra coverage was needed due to the visitors being there. But then I said, “ok but why would they all 3 be late?”

She said “they didn’t pay attention to the schedule.”

I said, “what a coincidence.”

She then got a little testy in her voice and said “well...it’s right on the board”

I walked away at that point because I didn’t want to directly accuse her of anything with no proof.

Also I know that the matter doesn’t affect me but it seems to me that schedule was changed and those people affected weren’t told but just marked as late, and I find that wrong.  But I’ve known this to happen before with a fellow beauty tm so I guess that’s why I’m suspicious about it. 
Has this ever happened in your store?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2020)

Is there a reason why they would want to performance out the HBA team?
Or to change the times at the last minute?

Not saying that I don't believe you, I've seen shit like this happen often on the board.
It just makes your premise more likely if you can think of a valid reason for them doing it.


----------



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

Because the leader didn’t want to take the blame for not having the coverage expected at the time the visitors were there.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 23, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Is there a reason why they would want to performance out the HBA team?
> Or to change the times at the last minute?
> 
> Not saying that I don't believe you, I've seen shit like this happen often on the board.
> It just makes your premise more likely if you can think of a valid reason for them doing it.


It probably was changed. And you do have proof; the date and time the schedule is printed is on the bottom of the page.


----------



## dcworker (Feb 23, 2020)

stores need to use mytime app that what we use at distribution center there no paper schedule anymore also you can request days off and sign up for overtime


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2020)

Use the Wall schedule & take a picture after you cover the other tm's names.
Don't use Kronos.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2020)

Cynder said:


> Because the leader didn’t want to take the blame for not having the coverage expected at the time the visitors were there.



Sorry missed that. Mea culpa.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 23, 2020)

This happens to me all the time. I have to check Kronos daily because my shift times change all the damn time and not one person tells me or asks me. So annoying


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dang. My store did some shady stuff with the schedule, but even they weren’t that bad...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 23, 2020)

doctorwhosteve said:


> stores need to use mytime app that what we use at distribution center there no paper schedule anymore also you can request days off and sign up for overtime


Ugh I cannot wait to request off from home


----------



## AmICrazy (Mar 11, 2020)

masterofalltrades said:


> It probably was changed. And you do have proof; the date and time the schedule is printed is on the bottom of the page.


That is why I like the union at my grocery store. Any problems like that and all I have to do is call my union rep.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ugh I cannot wait to request off from home


My husband works at a distribution center for a popular grocery chain and he can request time off and put in for vacation and sick pay from home, lucky SOB. You'd think Target would have that capability by now, especially since time off requests are supposed to be done on personal time.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> My husband works at a distribution center for a popular grocery chain and he can request time off and put in for vacation and sick pay from home, lucky SOB. You'd think Target would have that capability by now, especially since time off requests are supposed to be done on personal time.



Literally -every- major corporation does this.  You would be hard pressed to find any corporation that doesn't offer access to most corporate intranet items over the net with some form of multi factor authentication.

It's honestly kind of astonishing Target doesn't offer this.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 12, 2020)

My son works at a grocery store that literally uses the same Kronos app as we do and he can request time off on it. Target is just being controlling. But I tell TMs if they have to use our computers to do it they should do it on the clock.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

On principle I want to do it on the clock but I usually do it off bc I just get bored on my breaks so I’ll just surf WB and do what I need to do on mytime then


----------

